# Anyone racing the CSULB Backward's Triathlon, April 24th?



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

As the name suggests, this sprint distance triathlon is run is reverse order: run, bike, and swim. The entire course is held on the CSULB campus. The mass start run has one climb (approx. 1/2 mile) up numerous flights of stairs. The bike course is three loops and is technical in terms of hills (up and down) and several 90 degree turns. The swim takes place in the pool. You enter the water on the far right side and swim 8 X 50 meter lengths. After finishing each 50 meter length, you duck under the lane line and swim in a zig zag pattern until you reach the other side of the pool. Upon exiting the water, you immediately cross the finish line. The backward's format, although atypical, works suprisingly well with all factors considered. For further info, check out the website: CSULB Triathlon Team. I hope to see you there. Regards, J. Rodgers


----------

